# custom plastisol transfers in Ireland?



## Fishtank Tees (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend or know of where to get custom plastisol transfers in Ireland?

Cheers!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Would it be worth it from ordering from the US and shipping them over?

I haven't heard of any companies in Ireland specifically, but I think Target Transfers in England might do custom transfers.


----------



## Fishtank Tees (Mar 28, 2013)

Rodney said:


> Would it be worth it from ordering from the US and shipping them over?
> 
> I haven't heard of any companies in Ireland specifically, but I think Target Transfers in England might do custom transfers.


Thanks Rodney, yeah I am looking at some suppliers in the states too. Some of the UK suppliers are pricey (Target & Revolution want £3 - £3.70 a sheet). 

My main screen printer here in Dublin, where I have gotten 1, 2, 3 & 4 col tees silkscreened before, will only do 1 colour plastisol transfers for 3 euro an A3 sheet (for the min quantity of 25). I'm waiting for quotes from 2 others I've found near Dublin.

U.S. prices seem to be better, just have to weigh up the shipping, duties and taxes.

Cheers


----------



## mars print (Aug 17, 2012)

Fishtank Tees said:


> Thanks Rodney, yeah I am looking at some suppliers in the states too. Some of the UK suppliers are pricey (Target & Revolution want £3 - £3.70 a sheet).
> 
> My main screen printer here in Dublin, where I have gotten 1, 2, 3 & 4 col tees silkscreened before, will only do 1 colour plastisol transfers for 3 euro an A3 sheet (for the min quantity of 25). I'm waiting for quotes from 2 others I've found near Dublin.
> 
> ...


For economic and quality transfers, you can try to get from Asia. Now a days manufactuers in UK imports transfer stickers from Asia, particularly from India. Offcourse the price will be very economic, if the qty per design is in volume. Could you hint the qty, size of the designs. Regards. Manivannan


----------



## Fishtank Tees (Mar 28, 2013)

mars print said:


> For economic and quality transfers, you can try to get from Asia. Now a days manufactuers in UK imports transfer stickers from Asia, particularly from India. Offcourse the price will be very economic, if the qty per design is in volume. Could you hint the qty, size of the designs. Regards. Manivannan


Thanks Manivannan, I'd definately consider Asia.


----------



## wildons (Feb 6, 2015)

Manivannan - I am interested in vendors in India who does custom transfers. Could you please share if you have a list


----------



## mars print (Aug 17, 2012)

Dear Wildons, 
For list, Visit Tirupur Exporters' Association - Tirupur t, te, TEA association is especially for Cotton Knitwear Exporters who have State of the Art production facilities in Tirupur, the Knit City. and Welcome to Tiruppur Export Knit Printters Association - TEKPA. 

Also send images and qty details to [email protected]

Thanks, Manivannan


----------



## wildons (Feb 6, 2015)

Mani - Thanks, will go through the list.

[email protected] - Which company is this for?


----------

